# Some of my Hobby and Rumpwhite Mice



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I had a photo shoot the other day . Here's a handful of what I'm sitting on at the moment;

These guys are from Rosanna Leer. She kindly traded me a whole bunch of new genes and beautiful long haireds. I love them to bits.









Dark, agouti broken.









So so fluffy mock chocolate satin broken.









Black tan longhaired carrying astrex .









Very sweet broken himi.









Burmese fox. Her points are a little hard to see, but I also have her brother who's a lot darker.

These I bred in my last litters. I'm pretty sure the darker satin is a sable dilute; the 'black eyed fawn' I have nooooooo idea what her actual colour is. These top two hobby mice lived when my entire show litter bit the dust though -_-. They were fostered over, and haven't batted an eyelid. Look at the size of them!









Apple, satin sable dilute.









Treacle. You can see just there she has shading on her belly, but there's no darkening along her spine what so ever, like you would expect with a sable dilute. Mystery mouse.









Pale agouti varigated









Stone? Varigated. She looks ever so funny in this picture 

And these are my remaining rumpwhite does from Ian. The chocolate I bred from a cham from him, and the dove was directly from him. Fingers crossed; they're lovely mice.


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

- They all look lovely, I like the different varieties you have ... *wistful sigh* -but I won't tell my mice I've been admiring others!


----------

